# Of interest to WA Riders - Trail access to Fall City trails



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

With access restored to the Fall City / Tokul west trail system I completely revised the trail map and web pages. 
Here’s the LINK. Enjoy!

BTW – There’s a Susan B Komen Event happening there tomorrow – It’s great way to support breast cancer research – For more info on the ride visit HERE

Grazi


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice. I love the fall city trails, and the map is very helpful.

Do you have to be a member of ACTHA to do the Susan B Komen ride?


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you very much!

I don't believe that you need to be a member, at least no one told me that I had to be a member to ride. They just said "wear pink and pay the entry fee"


----------

